# Bargain Basement Laser Sight ?



## Adam5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone here tried one of those cheapie $30 laser sights on Gunbroker or E-Bay? Not for serious use or self defense, but just for fun, playing at the indoor range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No. I did have a C/T on a Ruger SP-101 shooting .357 mags. I set it at 25' and it was a great help to my old eyes. Get a good one, why waste your money on them cheapo's. Good Luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam5 said:


> Has anyone here tried one of those cheapie $30 laser sights on Gunbroker or E-Bay? Not for serious use or self defense, but just for fun, playing at the indoor range.


I have one new in the package (that I got in trade) that I'll sell you for $10 plus shipping if you want to try one. I have CT lasergrips and don't need it. It's a NcStar brand.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've always wondered about those cheap things too. I don't know if they are good or not.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've tried several different kinds of inexpensive sights like that. I've always been dissatisfied with the result. They were a pain to mount, wouldn't keep zero, or even interfered with the function of the gun. If you need to use a holster, forget about it. I wouldn't recommend them.

I have a set of Crimson Trace grips on my Beretta 92 and the laser made for my P22 by Walther, but those are the only two I currently use on handguns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I do buy a rifle, I was thinking of buying a cheap BSA laser for about $30 to try. If it doesn't hold its zero, I can return it (simce I plan to buy it at Academy. I wouldn't put it on a pistol, though)


----------

